# Full race mode



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I am going to use the 1-2-3 system on my young this year. It seems to work the best for me! Plus I only live about 10 miles from Mike and he helps me with any questions I have,, he always has!! So its just as easy for me to get all my supplies right there and then I don't have to worry about any shipping or such! Some people seem to cringe at his name,, but he always has gone out of his way to answer any of my questions and always been very helpful to me. I never raced with him,, as he stopped racing around here in 97 and that was the year I started racing youngbirds!! 

My question is,, when does everyone switch onto full race mode schedule? As in what week do you start your full week routine? I plan on being on full race mode 2-3 weeks before my first race. By that I mean a good toss on Sat and onto barley and the 1-2-3 day to day routine! How about the rest of you,, when does everyone else begin their race routine?


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

i know some people that start as soon as the birds are routing others 1 month before some 3 weeks it depends what works for you


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*You should ask Mike*


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

ace in the hole said:


> *You should ask Mike*


You are another one of them that cringe I see? Don't be a hater!! Of course I already have asked,, I was just wandering what everyone else does, and I see you don't want to give a honest answer,, just another comment?

Time is getting close for me,, our young bird season starts here the first week of Aug!!


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> *You should ask Mike*


This made me chuckle.

For those of us that don't know Mike or the 1,2,3 system, can you just give us a readers digest version of it?


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

The question was not what to use,, but when does everyone switch their birds on to whatever system they are using and be in full race mode. Myself I plan to be race ready on in full mode atleast 2 weeks before the first race,, but that is only if weather and training go along with me. I have not raced since 06 and trying to get back into the swing and routine again!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

John...it's Mike Ganus and his Vita King health system. It's in their catalog. We should all be so lucky to live near him and get his advice. 
Pigeonflier....our races don't start till the third week in August this year. I start training right after the Fourth of July...with bad weather days etc. I never feel like I'm quite as ready as I'd like for that first race and it winds up being part of my training, consequently I guess I'm in full race mode after that first race and by the time the longer races get there the birds are just about right.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Rich.

I teach so I have two months off, roughly. I want to be done road training by early August, when we go back and then I just maintain them until our first race in late August.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I start the week before the races start. For example first race is August 23rd so I want them on a 100 mile toss on the 16th, than they get tossed Tues and Thurs. 

You have to understand that the 1-2-3 system is a **** ton of drugs, you really don't want to be using that anymore than you need to. The birds probably wont have an immune system of their own after being on this system for a race season, but hey whatever floats your boat. You have to also remember that the medications works best the first time it is used, after that it isn't working as well because the birds body is so used to it, I would use the 1-2-3 system only on money races, if I was to use it.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

That's about what I am shooting for,, 3 good 50-70 mile trainings and then a good 100 mile the Sat before. But it never seems to go as planned!! But as it stands right now,, that is my plan on paper! So far I only have them at about the 5 mile mark. They still are not coming right behind me,, but I think they are just toying with my emotions right now! I have 1 little check hen that likes to stay gone on me all day,, for example today I let them out early this morning and she stayed gone till around 5 this evening. Makes me nervous everytime she does it,, as it is one that I am counting on! I hope that's a sign of good things to come!!

Sorry I didn't answer you John,,its hard to recognize if someone was taking a shot or not. I see you were not,, so sorry I ignored answering you. It is just as raftree said. It is a lot of work and a lot of things to give,, but in the end I hope it does me good!!


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

No worries, I have never heard of the system or anything like that so I was just curious.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I can remember a bud of mine that passed about 15 years ago used to tell me when I first got started,, what we are looking for is not health,, but super health is the key!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If your birds are routing a 5 or 10 mile toss is just a head start, I wouldn't expect them to try and come home fast till they get past 20 or so miles. I let my birds out at 6am and they rarely get home before 7:30, so on a 5 mile toss the have already been there and if they don't come right home it's ok, at this point they really need time in the basket.
Dave


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

6 miles today and with it being a little warmer,, they did net mess around and were right behind me this time!! SO far, so good!!! I hope it all works out and I can keep them together,, with this small little team,, I cant afford to loose any!!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Woooo Hooooo!!! Very excited for you. Gotta feel great. Congrats!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I am pumped for this season! I have not raced for a few,, so it definetly has me by the chingles!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

How many are on your team? What kind are they? Really looking forward to your updates


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Right now I have 23 that I have started training with. I had no breeders for this year,, so I have a mixed collection of young. I have 3 GFL birds,, I did not ask him what family they are,,and don't really want to know till after the season is over and then see whats left! Mike also hooked me up with a friend of his from Chicago that gave me 6 birds and they are the same thing,, don't know. Thank you Matt Weisbrook!! I also have 6 CAJUN birds from my friend Gerald Hebert down in Louisiana. He always has some knock-out birds!! He sent me 9, but I lost 3 during settling! The rest are birds that I picked up at our local auctions. So,, not really any 1 family,, but mixed up. I have high hopes on a few of them. Today we just went around 8 miles and they were right behind me again!! I know its not far and still way early in the game,, but its looking good so far!!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Ah bigger team than I thought. Very cool! Silly, but fun to live vicariously through you... 

Tomorrow I should have good weather for taking my white birds out for release. Very exciting for me, and we won't be going far either, so I understand where you are coming from.

Is the 8 miles a driving mile or a flight mile??

My racers, are still too young, we are working on a 'training cage' for them today so they learn their way out of their loft and back in.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I live a block off the main hwy running south out of South Bend, In. We are racing a south course this year,, so training is going to be very easy for me, as all mile driving miles will compute to air miles on this course. We used to race a SW course and you would get roughly 45 miles out of 60 driving and that sucked.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Gosh deRn it,, weather was not looking good for training this morning so I opted for just letting them fly here at home this morning. For the first 1/2 hour they were hanging around the house dippin and diving,, looking like they were having a ball. I made the better half come outside and look at them,, just cause they were looking so good!! Then after that I noticed they were gone,, no big deal as they like to route and take off. Finally they came back,, but only 15 of the 23!!! What the heck,, looks like I am in for a long day of back and forth to the coop all day!! Only thing I can think of is they got swept up by another large flock that was passing through,, hopefully they find their way back!!!! Hard to say,, but I would have had better luck not worrying about the weather and should have just trained as it never did do more than sprinkle!!! Gosh deRn it!!!! I know its still way early in the day,, but I hate it when they make me nervous!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

I know it's hard - Breathe!

Ugh! Mine do this too. I've started telling myself that they are better, stronger, and more capable than I give them credit for. I remind myself to watch the wild birds flying (see they're out having a ball - it's their version of carnival rides  ). 

It's kinda like handing the keys to the kids with no real destination in mind - or curfew... 

I find it's often my most experienced that enjoy these days and have the confidence to fly. The less experienced, the closer they hang to the loft.

Hope this helps, keep us posted.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I guess one way to look at it is,, if it did not bother me at all,, then it would be because my mind was not into it and it was gonna be no fun!!! Sweating bullets all day means I am having fun,, right? Ha Ha Ha!!! Gosh deRn pigeons!!!! Still 15 of 23 home!!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I had 1 of my birds hit a wire or something about 2 weeks ago and tore his chest open. I let him slack off and he has developed the bad habit of sitting in the tree next door to me. Well now its seems that since I let him go on this, that 1 bad habit has now turned into 8 bad habits!!!! we are back to 23 out of 23!!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh goodness! So true. Thought I'd pop in from mowing the lawn and see how things were going. 
Too windy for the newest babies to go out (thankfully they know it). My adults are out and about. One thing I did - I watched then 'bagged' my best group that was out flying the farthest. They all wear the same colored leg band, easily identifiable from a fair distance. This makes me more comfortable when they're out. It's how I know they're the best of the best.
Keep looking, they'll be home when the fun runs out.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh yippee! 23/23!!! See you are doing great with them!

Trees are like roofs - nonos... Get the ice cubes!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Got them out to 10 miles this morning. Nice morning to be out,, clouds broke around 9 and it turned out to be a great day,, other than just a touch on the windy side. But the wind was pushing them right home!! All 23 right behind me!!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow that is soooooo great!
Glad you are having fun with them today.
I'm hoping I get mine out tomorrow.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Same place again this evening after I got home from work,, this time i checked the mileage on my truck and I was off by a mile, it is at the 9 mile mark!! Woo-Hoo pigeons!!! I pulled up and did not see them circling anywhere and almost got worried. Walked back to the coop and put the baskets away and still had not seen them yet,, turned around only to find them sittin on the house already!! Panting like they had done something,, little boogers tricked me!!! It is just a touch warm this evening,, but we are still right on track!!!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Wooo Doggie!! Isn't it fun? So happy for you!

I didn't get to go today. Weather was still too iffy for the young ones. Soooooo again I hold out hope for tomorrow. We are getting ready for a BIG temp spike... so that's gonna make things interesting too (20*F higher from high 60s to low 90s - Not sure I'll survive it if they do hahaha).


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Are you racing the white birds,, silver wings? If so, when will your season start? Do you have more than just white birds?


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

pigeonflier said:


> Are you racing the white birds,, silver wings? If so, when will your season start? Do you have more than just white birds?


I have mainly whites. Working on my "colors' now for racing... We will see how that goes... If I do great, I will keep adding, if not, I'll stick with white.

I "race" them, but much differently here. Here there is no one else into pigeons or racing... So I race my birds as individuals here. I've been trying to get folks interested, but it is slow going as i am sure you understand.

There is only one official club in the state and they're 200 miles away from here. So I have to make my own 'fun and games'.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Silver Wings said:


> I have mainly whites. Working on my "colors' now for racing... We will see how that goes... If I do great, I will keep adding, if not, I'll stick with white.
> 
> I "race" them, but much differently here. Here there is no one else into pigeons or racing... So I race my birds as individuals here. I've been trying to get folks interested, but it is slow going as i am sure you understand.
> 
> There is only one official club in the state and they're 200 miles away from here. So I have to make my own 'fun and games'.


When will you be ready for a pair of youngins off of my black widow hen and Hollywood cock? All the kids should be black!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> When will you be ready for a pair of youngins off of my black widow hen and Hollywood cock? All the kids should be black!


When do you have family coming this way??


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Well Canada has decided to be ever so graceful and share her forest fire smoke with us... So I only took the birds (whites) about a mile today (air miles). They were home in less than a min, but given I didn't want them going the wrong way (some are young) I just flew 16 birds. Better than staying on the property, but also good to not push too hard either...

Hope we have better weather - yet again - tomorrow...

How's everyone else's day going flying?


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Today its cloudy and we had a decent wind out of the west, around 12 mph. I missed getting them out the last couple days,, so I pushed it for today. I just stayed at the 9 mile mark though,, opted to not go any further. They wanted to make sure I didn't relax on them and they kept my blood pumpin by making me wait around 10 mins for them to get here behind me!! I swear they like to play with my emotions!!! That's OK though,, like I said before,, if they didn't bother me by being late,, then it would be because its not any fun!!! Ya-Hoo pigeons!!!! 1 month to go!!! SOunds like your having fun also silver wings!! Aint these here pigeons great!!!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I hung back at the 9 mile mark for 5 tosses,, just to play it safe! Plus we were nearing the 4th festivities and I did not want any accidents happening during that time frame and end up having the birds out over night,, so we just stayed in close for the last few days. This morning I doubled the miles on them and got deRn near 18 miles on them. SW wind pushing them home and they were right behind me again. Knock on wood,, knock knock knock,, things are going smooth!! Probably will do the 18 mile again and then I am going to start opening up on them. Roughly a little over 3 weeks to go and its GO time!! Still have the same 23. I have 1 that hit a wire here at home before training started,, she is just now healing up. She has been lagging behind the group each time. I would have eliminated her, but she is a auction bird,, so I am giving her all the chances I can. I hate to let any of the others learn her bad habit of dropping out. I might have to start releasing her on her own,, till she can get back to full speed maybe?


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

I would say yes - but release her with a few others. A lone bird is a dead bird... So give her a little slack and she should bounce back - IMHO.

I too played it cool around the holiday festivities. So they are loft flying and doing well. (Whites) also found another set of eggs tonight... that takes another two out and I'm not sure who 'momma' is... I'll need to investigate in the early hours...

For my 3 racers -- the two oldest are starting to fly a little bit with the whites from time to time and look good. Not going far, not going long, just starting to get off the roof and route... so we are gaining ground! The third baby - youngest, is flying as in capable, but still young enough he isn't more than 10 ft from the loft at any point. But he too is gaining ground. It's all the start of it all..

Let's hope I can get the whites out for a toss early this week!

Sounds like yours are doing truly superb!!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Baby racers are flying good this am, covering about 2 - 3 acres together. That's a big change since yesterday  All routing work...

I think this am's cooler temps are also a factor in helping.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Nice morning here also so we went 25 miles. They came right behind me then messed around for another 45 mins! I might have lost the slacker!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Tower control to Slacker, come in Slacker! Hee hee. Was this the one that hit the wires a bit ago??

The heat is zapping us!!! OGG! I'm melting! I'd never make it with feathers -or fur!! 90s outside, mid 80's in the lofts.

May sound like whining (and I am) but after a winter of NEGATIVE 50s and just finishing snow storms in June.... It's a quick turn around!

No one (human) feels like eating we are so hot. I can't imagine the birds do either - seem to be eAting less. So I'm going to try and feed later than my 4-5 pm and wait for the sun to hit the mountains. They seem to fly more in the early am before the sun kicks in the heat juice.

Any thoughts on heat and feeding??

Sounds like you guys are having fun!!! Let me know when slacker makes it back!! I'm going to try and fly mine in the am, still don't know who the daddy is to Scarlett, so I don't wish to toss him. Grrrrrr! I keep checking, but only find her on eggs!

Tower control, looking for Slacker....


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Well how's the white flock going silver wings? I haven't seen a national map either,, so how about the heat also? We are having some decent temps here,, just a touch windy today though!! Rained all morning,, so I didn't get the birds down the road till 3 today. Took them straight up 30 air miles, so says my GPS!!! Taking the birds South and we had roughly a 13 mph NW wind,, birds were about 5 mins behind me right out of the SE. Knock on wood things are looking on the up side still!!! Did have 3 birds behind,, so I need to go back out and hope they made it!!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

*JUST* came up from the lofts. The racer babies quickly headed straight for the shade and haven't moved - no surprise there. No real clouds in the sky and the sun is hot and INTENSE!

Didn't get to take them this am for a toss as I was still scratchin my head over "Who's yah daddy??" I think I know it now, so I am looking for a toss come morning (didn't want to toss birds on eggs). Also was on the look out for yet another skunk as I could smell him from the open windows inside the house... UGH! He will eventually end up in that live trap I know, but atleast he will be 'rehomed' away from here.

I'm considering a VERY small toss for the racer babies tomorrow - not as far as the whites... I will watch and see how far everyone routes tonight. Like I said, the babies are sitting in the shade, but I wanted them out when the whites start to venture around in the next hour so they can all route together. So far racer babies and whites are flying well together close to the house. Once they need a break, the whites drop them off on the roof and fly farther and a little faster. Then come back and they all fly together again. Kinda neato to watch!

Shade is 90* here ....

Sounds like you've got one kick ass tail team! That is awesome. Let me know how those three do. Maybe they are the oldest? So they are 'playing' more as they are a little more bored? Or are they youngest and still finding their way?


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

My group is all within about 6 weeks age wise!! So they are all fairly close together. 1 of the 3 is one of my GFL birds!! It could be nothing,, but it makes me nervous everytime she is late!! She finally showed up about 2 hours late!! That bird has been taking off on her own all along!! Even back 2 months ago she would take off from here all alone and stay gone all day,, I hope its a sign of good things to come when she gets let loose 200 miles from home!!! I ended up being out 1 and I am still missing the slacker,, so the coop count is 21 tonight!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Niiiiiice! Mine are between 7 mo and as young as 3.5 mo. And most of them are about 4-3.5 mo in age overall.

What is a GFL? 

I had (what I swear was) a hen, 'Reba', do that to me all the time. She was my most 'adventurous' bird. I did end up losing her. I had thought the same as you. I am betting I either pushed her a little too hard, or she tried to bait a hawk who was zeroing in on a younger baby during that toss. I've lost 3 and all during tosses.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

GFL Ganus Family Loft.

Silver Wings I think you have the wrong idea of what routing is, if you can still see them they are just flying. Routing is when I let them out and they are gone for usually an hour or more, then they give you a fly by then come back in 20 or 30 minutes.
Dave


----------



## treejumper (Mar 6, 2013)

Crazy Pete said:


> GFL Ganus Family Loft.
> 
> Silver Wings I think you have the wrong idea of what routing is, if you can still see them they are just flying. Routing is when I let them out and they are gone for usually an hour or more, then they give you a fly by then come back in 20 or 30 minutes.
> Dave


I Droppes 32 young birds at 54 air miles,had some of my wifes whites birds with them, they all came together the last drop so I guess they need to moved a little further down road.Enjoy every one post and valuable info.Just wondering how do u guys determine when to go more miles how fast they come home,and if so what speed would you be looking for. Earl


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Crazy Pete said:


> GFL Ganus Family Loft.
> 
> Silver Wings I think you have the wrong idea of what routing is, if you can still see them they are just flying. Routing is when I let them out and they are gone for usually an hour or more, then they give you a fly by then come back in 20 or 30 minutes.
> Dave


Thanks Dave, that's what I was guessin' but didn't want to assume. (GFL)

My whites - the oldest 7 birds, sometimes 9, do what you describe. I can't see them well unless they bank a hard turn down the valley but I do get calls from follks saying they saw them on the other side. They seem to prefer the north and east to me. I'm not seeing them fly much west or south. Any thoughts?? I'm up pretty high and while I can see the Rockies and other mountains that I'm a 'bridge' off of (I'm up high looking down) I can see out easily 50 miles in any direction to other mountains (Not that I'd ever have the vision to see the birds lol) but what I'm getting at is I have a very unobstructive view.

*At what point in age would you expect the birds to route like you describe?
Is there any difference between 'white doves' and 'racers' doing this? *
I noticed this am, that my 3 racer babies took off and were gone a good 30 - 40 mins (I wondered if they'd gotten lost actually) and they were alone for the first time without the whites.

I too would like to know thoughts to Earl's question. After possibly pushing too hard a taking a couple losses, I'd like to do best by them. _(Just wondering how do u guys determine when to go more miles how fast they come home,and if so what speed would you be looking for. Earl)_

Since they didn't finish their dinner last night, I didn't toss them this am. But they flew very well this am on their own, so I am thinking maybe I am coddling them too much... and maybe they need their butts tossed come morning -- or even this afternoon if I get the chance.

Oh Earl, I read this somewhere and made a note of it, maybe Dave will have some ideas...

average speeds in a race range from 1000.00 to 1300.00 ypm. good speeds are 1500.00 and up that is flying dude! some birds have done 1800.00 ypm that is super fast smokin! the competition most pigeons fly about 55 to 65 miles per hour however the 1800.00 ypm they are flying about 80 miles per hour.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Today I took them back to the 30 mile mark and they took 1hr 45mins to get home. But they did stay together and 19 of 21 came together. So I guess that's some good wing time!!! Looks like I should give them a day off now cause they look a little beat up now!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

treejumper said:


> I Droppes 32 young birds at 54 air miles,had some of my wifes whites birds with them, they all came together the last drop so I guess they need to moved a little further down road.Enjoy every one post and valuable info.Just wondering how do u guys determine when to go more miles how fast they come home,and if so what speed would you be looking for. Earl


I determine when to move out more miles by how long it took them to come from the last time. In my opinion,, its not really the miles covered,, but more the amount of time on the wing. Your just moving out more miles from home to keep them on the wing that much longer. So for instance,, if your getting them home quick,, then you could move out further,, but if they are not right behind you when you get home from training,, then you could just stay where you were!!! The speeds they keep comng at will vary each time depending on the wind each day!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Silver wings it sounds like you have a very good view to see the birds coming,, I bet that's awesome to see that far!!! I am jealous for sure!!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Well trust me, living up on this cliff comes with drawbacks - it's like livin in a fishbowl lol.

Anyway, guess what!!! 

Took the whites out 11 made the cut (1 scrub as he's got babies, the other wasn't sure if he'd gone that far). Rebranded them (color bands) to be sure I had a proper head count, and who this team of 11 was. Granted our toss was only 1.552 miles out, but it's not the direction they typically go**. They were home before I got back across the river, had the other half on the front porch sippin coffee waiting with a phone. Took them under 4.5 mins.***

**saw them fly this way last night but loss sight of them when neighbors stopped by to chat. So good news they are going this way when I thought they weren't!!!

*** thought I had an app loaded on my iPhone! but didn't down load. "Flight Control". Ever try it? I'm liking it, and it's free!

Sooooo came home and put the three racer babies in the travel box, along with two whites who'd just returned. Took them to the bar and released them, whites beat me home, but I was there when the racer babies (barely 2.5 mo old) came in! Had the app running - 152.30 YPM for their first toss!! The whites were outa the box and the babies were like huh? Lol. So I reached in and gently tossed each into the air. So they never really flew with the whites today...

Terribly exciting!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Well we are finally back on track now. Fortunately I did not loose very many birds to get to this point!! Last couple times out they are finally coming right behind me. Yesterday we went 30 miles and they were about 5 mins behind me,, and today we went 45 miles and again they were about 5 mins behind me. So all looks good for now!! (knock knock knock!!) Can you hear me knocking on wood? Looks like I will try for a couple 50 mile tosses,, then manybe a 70 mile and then I hope to get a 100 mile toss in by next weekend and that will put me at the 1 week to go mark!!! Woo-hoo pigeons!!!!

Today I trained 20 birds and they came home in 1 group,, 20 out of 20!!! I am jumping for joy that I have held them together for this long!!! And hope it still lasts right on through the first few races!!!!


----------



## sakkie (Jul 25, 2014)

*Feeding*

I need to know how much food i have to feed my racer daily,..this includes for middle and long distances ,,can anyone help,.?


----------

